# B Vitamins to avoid heart disease, stroke



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think I posted this, and pull it if I did.

The B vitamins riboflavin, B-6 and B-12 have all been found to reduce levels of homocysteine in the blood.  Homocysteine had been suspected of playing a role in the development of heart disease and stroke.

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4677


Thought I'd share that with those of you at risk.  Take your vitamins!


Regards,


Steve


----------



## MikeMartial (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the link, Steve.  Always nice to have actual science backup the benefits of supplements.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you from one high risk individual.

 Vitamin E is a natural blood-thinner, too.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the tip,I'll look for some journal referenses.Here's a related tip that I have seen the data on.Folic acid.One of the biggest problems we have with our arteries as we get older is our bodies produce an enzine(don't remember the name of it)that causes cracks in our arteries.The only material the body had to repair the cracks is plaque,which tends to over-repair causing narrowing.Folic Acid slows down the production of that enzine,therefore reducing the incidents of arterial cracking.Here is my best source of medical information- www.drmirkin.com One of the biggest problems phisicians have is keeping up with current reaserch,Dr. Mirkin does a great job of staying current and does not hesitate to tell anyone if their current phisician is wrong.His wife is a nutritionist,they make quite a pair.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 24, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Thank you from one high risk individual.
> 
> Vitamin E is a natural blood-thinner, too.




Fish oil capsules can help thin the blood as well.  They also act as an anti-inflammatory, which can also help benefit the heart.  Inflammation is the latest culprit in heart disease.  

I've also found the fish oil helps alleviate arthritis a bit.  If its a placebo, then its a good 'un.

Just this afternoon I was talking to a very bright cardiologist who told me about an artificial HDL that was developed that dramatically reduces atherosclerotic lesions...upwards of thirty percent.  It was developed after it was found that a certain population of Italians had a defect that allowed them to produce this HDL.  Inspite of abnormally high LDL levels, they didn't get heart disease to any great extent.  

The stuff is in development.  Look for it.  Flush them arteries OUT.  


Regards,


Steve


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 24, 2004)

I have heard some very encouraging things about artificial HDL.Did he say whether or not this is availible yet?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 24, 2004)

The stuff is still in trials, Gary.  He seemed to think it promising.  In the meantime statin drugs are doing a pretty good job, from what I've read.

This guy was saying there will be a day where they don't do heart caths anymore...and it may not be far off.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks,bigger news beaking http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...u=/ap/20040824/ap_on_re_eu/russia_plane_crash


----------



## JPR (Aug 25, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Fish oil capsules can help thin the blood as well. They also act as an anti-inflammatory, which can also help benefit the heart. Inflammation is the latest culprit in heart disease.
> 
> I've also found the fish oil helps alleviate arthritis a bit. If its a placebo, then its a good 'un.
> 
> ...


Draino for your arteries!


----------



## Spud (Aug 25, 2004)

Good info. My brother and I have been comparing homocysteine and other blood work this week. His values are high, mine are healthy but my doc is recommending folic acid regardless. 

 Bros had two TIAs by age 51, Im at 38 with my second deep vein thrombosis kicking off embolisms to the lungs. Guess we picked the wrong parents. 

 I'm out of the dojo for at least 2 months until the clots clear.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 25, 2004)

Spud said:
			
		

> Good info. My brother and I have been comparing homocysteine and other blood work this week. His values are high, mine are healthy but my doc is recommending folic acid regardless.
> 
> Bro&#8217;s had two TIA&#8217;s by age 51, I&#8217;m at 38 with my second deep vein thrombosis kicking off embolisms to the lungs. Guess we picked the wrong parents.
> 
> I'm out of the dojo for at least 2 months until the clots clear.




At 38?  God, take care of yourself.  I don't need to tell you how serious that stuff is.  My wife had one a little over a year ago that went from her knee to her upper thigh. Scared the Hell out of me.   She never seemed concerned...until she heard about how that one reporter died of a DVT in Iraq.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 25, 2004)

What do you guys think of products similar to THESE: Arterial Cleansers 

Do they work? Are they Bunk?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, Techno, the product you linked to has hormones in it - and I'm leery and unknowledgeable of their affect on heart health.  As for most of the rest of the ingredients, I get that from a multi vitamin.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for this thread guys.  My husband's Dad is in his early 60's and has already suffered from two strokes.  This is a family thing........he is the third generation to suffer stroke and now I am concerned about my husband.  I will pass this info. on to both of them.  

  My hubby has also been drinking the Welch's 100% purple grape juice daily ever since we heard Dr. Dean Odel (sp?) speak of its benefits in lowering stroke risk.  If I find the article again, I will post it.

  Thanks again-
                          :asian:  :karate:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 25, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of products similar to THESE: Arterial Cleansers
> 
> Do they work? Are they Bunk?




This is just a multi-vitamin with some "glandular extracts" in it.  The latter won't do anything for you.  Any hormones in them would be metabolized in the gut...and they likely wouldn't have many hormones in any case, given the dosage.

Your best bet is to simply get a good cheap multi-vitamin at GNC, Osco, or wherever.  I take B-vitamins with about 50 milligram doses along with a multi.  Some will say that you're dumping a bunch of vitamins into the toilet...but its MY money.  Its also MY heart.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 25, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of products similar to THESE: Arterial Cleansers
> 
> Do they work? Are they Bunk?


I have no idea whether they would work as arterial cleansers,probably not,sounds like a placebo with a lot of promises.I do know that I steer clear of Beta Caratine.Reseach shows that beta caratine extends the life of cells,therefore increasing cancer rates dramaticly.The cells in our body die a certain rate and replocated at the same or simular rate.The longer a cell lives,the more likely for it to become cancerous.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 26, 2004)

Today I got the medical report back on my 21 year old son.  His LDL is high at 137.  Not good.  Both of his natural parents died before they were 46.

I went on line and found this out...a new "Drano" drug for the heart.  


http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2003-11-23-plaque-usat_x.htm


Do a "Google" and you might find more on it.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2004)

I heard about this earlier this year.  I wonder how long before this becomes standard preventative procedure?  Wanna bet it doesn't?  Not lucrative enough, perhaps?  Might put a few heart surgeons out of a job.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I heard about this earlier this year.  I wonder how long before this becomes standard preventative procedure?  Wanna bet it doesn't?  Not lucrative enough, perhaps?  Might put a few heart surgeons out of a job.




It'll be plenty lucrative...and Pfizer has picked it up...and all those doctors in the AMA who have high cholesterol counts are going to scream for this stuff.  Combined with statins this will keep people alive a lot longer.

There will still be people needing other forms of surgery, I suppose...but if this stuff works, cardiac surgeons might indeed have to get into another line of work.  We'll see.

Let's hope its safe.


Regards,


Steve


----------

